# DWR fishing open houses



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We wanted to get this schedule out as early as possible this year. Next month, we will be holding open houses to visit with anglers and to share the latest information about your favorite fisheries. We'll also be taking input on the changes you'd like to see in 2014.

If you have a great idea for a particular fishery, we want to hear it. Mark your calendars now, and plan to attend at least one of the following meetings:

*Northeastern Utah* 
We'll have at least one person onsite at all of the following waters to visit with anglers and discuss their suggestions for 2014 regulations. 
• May 4 - Little Hole (along the Green River) from 1-5 p.m. Look for biologists at the boat ramps.
• May 4 - Red Fleet Reservoir from 1-5 p.m. Biologists will be at the boat ramp.
• May 4 - Big Sandwash Reservoir from 1-5 p.m. Biologists will be at the boat ramp.
• May 4 - Currant Creek Reservoir from 1-5 p.m. Look for biologists between the parking area immediately below the dam and the old bridge that's about one-half mile from the dam.

*Southeastern Utah* 
• May 14 - Price, DWR office (319 N Carbonville Dr.), starting at 6:30 p.m.

*Southern Utah* 
• May 16 - Salina, Firehouse (80 N 100 E) from 6-8 p.m.
• May 22 - Loa, Wayne County Court House (18 S Main St) from 6-8 p.m.
• May 30 - Cedar City, DWR office (1470 N. Airport Road ) from 6-8 p.m.

*Northern Utah* 
• May 25 - Logan, Al's Sporting Goods from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. (This is Al's Annual Outdoor Expo, so we'll have a table for these four hours.) 
• May 29 - Riverdale, Sportsman's Warehouse from 6-8 p.m.

*Central Utah* 
• May 30 - Riverton, Sandra N. Lloyd Community Center (12830 South Redwood Rd.) from 7-8:30 p.m.


----------

